

Where did you have your great idea? - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/03/31/whereDidYouHaveYourGreatId.html

======
attack
I've heard that such stories are largely fabricated.

~~~
neilk
Me too.

Supposedly, almost everybody has their great idea at, or because of, work.
They can't say so because of draconian IP agreements that stipulate the
contents of your head are company property.

